# A Great Dado set..regardless of the price!



## asthesawturns

Thanks for the review, I have a crappy 6" craftsman set and it really sucks, groovey cuts and lotts of tearout.
I have been dreaming of a good set and it is nice to hear there is a value out there. By the way I agree about the box, who cares, for $300 I expect a nice plastic case with a diamond crusted handle. But for $70 and another $10 for wood and glue I will use this to help build nice container, probably even put the instruction sheet in a plastic sleeve too.
Thanks.


----------



## DrewM

Thanks for the review, I have been really thinking about picking up this dado set.


----------



## PurpLev

I must say - the cut quality IS excellent indeed. If I didn't have a dado blade, this would be my set of choice. it looks very well made from all that I've seen of it.
Congratulations, and thanks for the review- even though it was reviewed before - the more the better as it adds credibility to the product and to the other reviews.


----------



## TwangyOne

I agree. Great dado stack, I've never had any complaints of them in the year or so I've had mine.


----------



## MarkwithaK

I was wondering about this blade. My local Menards had it for right around $50.00.


----------



## sikrap

Great review!! I have this dado set and I love it. Admittedly, this was my first dado set,so I don't have a lot to compare it to, but I was really pleased with it. The $70 delivered price is very good and the $50 at Menards is fantastic.


----------



## Jimi_C

I like using mine as well, the only downside being that if I crank up the width to 3/4" my poor lightweight table saw does not like it.


----------



## LONGHAIR

Nice review, but I am a bit curious about cutting your ZCI out to the maximum width of the set? 
How often do you (or anyone else for that matter) actually use it at that width? It is now ruined as a true ZCI for anything but that max cut. Wouldn't it be better to only "open it up" as needed? 
I have a few for my PM66, one exclusively for 1/4" and the others can be changed to what ever size required, but I make my own, so it's not so costly.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Nice review, David. I have the same set, but in the 6" version. The quality of cut with it is excellent also. So anyone not planning to make extremely deep cuts, and who wants to save a few bucks, might want to think about the 6" set as an option.


----------



## PurpLev

*LONGHAIR*: since these are not through cuts, the safety issues that the zero clearance is answering are irrelevant. the only concern which I'm not sure how significant it is - is that one side of the dado is not supported/backed during the cut which may potentially leave some tearouts/fuzz.


----------



## nailbanger2

Charlie, what is the max depth on the 6" set?


----------



## CharlieM1958

Nailbanger… I don't know exactly off the top of my head, but it's way over 1", which is more than anything I use it for.


----------



## nailbanger2

Thanks Charlie. Being most of any dadoes I will ever cut will be in 3/4" plywood, I would have to agree with you. It would also stand to reason there would be less stress on the table saw, no?


----------



## reggiek

I would agree in total with this review as I have had this set for several years and it has given me excellent service. Even after some serious usage, I still get clean fairly chip free cuts and the blades have stayed very straight. I believe I got this from my local rockler dealer on sale also….I don't exactly remember what I paid…but I d remember looking at a forrest set and wishing the price was the same as this set. All in all the forrest set is probably better…but as you state in your review…this is a darn good set for the cost.


----------



## LONGHAIR

PurpLev, that was my point. I wasn't concerned about the safety aspect, as in off cuts falling through, just cut quality.


----------



## Knothead62

Thanks for the detailed review!


----------



## 8iowa

I have the 6" set and am very pleased with the performance. The 6" set is a better choice for saws with lower HP motors designed to operate on the standard 15 amp household circuit.


----------



## Wolffarmer

I also have the 8 inch set. Not that I know what I am doing and i really have nothing else to compare it to but has worked great for me. The cost of it was not much more than a Harbor freight set but the HF uses C2 or C3 carbide, can't remember for sure and the Oshlun uses C4 witch i am told is better. And yes the box is crap so I used the set to help build my first box.

box


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Thanks guys. This is really a nice dado set, it performs way above it's price range! 
@Longhair I thought about that ..I was going to buy the standard metal Delta dado insert but the only one they had was for a 6" dado set. So I went with a ZCI insert never really intending it to be ZCI…I think if the dado set cuts good, then you shouldn't really have a problem….when we used to dado on the tablesaw at the cabinet shop, we used a non ZCI insert and never had a problem..And besides after I use it for the first job, the next thinner dados wont be ZCI, and the next larger one will move the edge out farther…I cant see having a wall full of ZCIs…unless I was making them out of scrap..If I have a problem I could always do that.


----------



## a1Jim

That's one nice dado set a student of mine bought the same set and really liked it.


----------



## Hillsboro

I also recently purchased the 6 inch set of Oshlun blades. The cuts are flat, no blade marks, no tear out, and the sides of the cut are perfectly flat.

These replaced a set of old steel blades that my father acquired some years ago. I highly recommend the Oshlun blades. You will NOT be sorry.

Phil Stevens


----------



## Ken90712

Thx, interesting review might have to buy this.


----------



## swayze

Thanks for the great review. I even bought a set for $74. Great deal for a great cut.


----------



## isu1977

Who carries this Dado Set?


----------



## Wolffarmer

I got mine at Rockler. Probably others carry it.

Randy


----------



## dbhost

For those that are interested, I have the SDS-0630, which is the 6" version of the reviewed Dado stack. Everything the reviewer said about the 8" stack can be said of the 6" version as well… If you have a contractor or bench top style saw, you might want to consider the 6" version…


----------

